# The Vixen and I got Lucky Last Night



## chenryiv (Sep 15, 2015)

I went out to my little suburban wood lot yesterday evening after getting off work.  As many of you know, I have been very fortunate and blessed over the past several years to have taken some nice deer off of it.  Yesterday was no exception.   I got settled in the stand at about 5:30 and didn’t see much other than the chipmunks and squirrels fighting over some old acorns.  At about 7:15, I caught some movement about 75yds slightly to my left, at first I thought that it was the doe and her fawns that I’d seen the morning before.  Well, to my surprise, it was a little 4pt, basket 6 coming down and they were being followed by a big body with big horns.   As much as I want to say that I kept my composure, I gotta admit that my heart started beating a 100 MPH and I had to tell myself to calm down.   Mr. Big walked to about 7 yds in front of me and stopped.  Being 20 ft up, I had to bend severely at the waist from a sitting position.  I remember aiming low & hitting anchor, but don’t remember seeing the arrow until it hit him.  As he turned to run, I noticed that I’d hit him higher that I wanted and it appeared that I’d only gotten about 6” penetration.   The two smaller bucks took off with him, and then I noticed that they were 2 or 3 other buck in the bachelor group.   This is when the worrying and doubt started to set in and I tried to replay the shot in my mind.  I came on down to check the area of the shot to see if there was any blood and found none.   The next 30 minutes felt like an hour.  I started to track where I thought that he’d gone and eventually found him about 100 yds away.  

64” JD Berry “Scarlett” Vixen, 55# @25”
Surewood Shaft  w/145gr Grizzly Broadhead

Excuse the grainy Iphone photos,


----------



## Dennis (Sep 15, 2015)

Very nice!!!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 15, 2015)

That's quite an accomplishment.. Congrats


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 15, 2015)

WTG. Congrats.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice buck Crispin, congrats!!!


----------



## rnfarley (Sep 15, 2015)

Great buck and encounter! Nice work!


----------



## K80 (Sep 15, 2015)

Great buck!


----------



## frankwright (Sep 15, 2015)

Congratulations, That is a beauty.


----------



## bradyxps (Sep 15, 2015)

That's one to be proud of for sure. Don't know if I wouldn't have shook the tree down. Congratulations!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 15, 2015)

You a bad dude.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Sep 15, 2015)

Well done! I'll bet you had to hold on tightly to the tree after that one!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 15, 2015)

That's awesome Crispen! You continue to show us and others how to get it done.....you gotta come play w some pigs sometime ...


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 15, 2015)

great buck Crispin! congratulations


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 15, 2015)

Way to go my friend! That one's grown! Wow!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 15, 2015)

That's a dandy , Crispin. That buck didn't know there was a traditional Marine sniper in the tree. OOH RAH!


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats Crispin!   Beautiful buck. Well done


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 15, 2015)

awesome buck! congrats


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 15, 2015)

Can't beat those rock climbing harnesses.


----------



## Paul Barnes (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow! Congrats Cris!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 15, 2015)

Awesome buck. Congratulations 
Jeff


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 15, 2015)

Mike the harness is a Black Diamond Couloir Climbing Harness weighs only 230g (8 oz.) and packs down so small you can carry it in a jacket pocket.  I had an industrial seamstress sew in lineman loops.


----------



## JBranch (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats on a fine deer.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 15, 2015)

Great buck !!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 15, 2015)

Beautiful buck!!!


----------



## gurn (Sep 15, 2015)

Very good. Congratulations


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice kill. Love to see any deer taken with trad. but to see a nice buck taken is a bonus. Good job sir.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice one C-4. Good stuff.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Great looking buck Crispen! Congrats.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 15, 2015)

WTG....that's a fine buck!!!!!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 15, 2015)

Well done Sir!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow! Congratulations on an awesome buck! When you send the pics in to "traditional archer" mag., tell them to make sure they get your name right this time!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 15, 2015)

Beautiful deer, C4- nice job!


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 15, 2015)

Outstanding.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow. Congratulations on another great buck!!
The good Lord has been smiling down on you sir!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2015)

Congratulations on a good hunt and a fine buck, Crispen.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2015)

Mighty fine. ...... yep mighty fine. ...... WTG ! ! ! ! !


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 15, 2015)

Awesome buck brother!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 15, 2015)

Fine Buck Sir. Congrats.RC


----------



## robert carter (Sep 15, 2015)

Good job Sir!!RC


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 15, 2015)

Really nice.....question....

I don't like the shoulder straps on harnesses.....does the ether rope hooking in the front bother you?


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Way to go Crispen*

That's a good one!


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats to you Sir on getting it done on a fine buck.  Always enjoy your posts and stories.  You are a flat out big buck killer!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 15, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Can't beat those rock climbing harnesses.



Nope. I use mine for drilling trees, hanging stands and while hunting. I only have the single loop on front but it works just fine for it all.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 15, 2015)

That is one fine woodlot you got there.  Congratulations.  Your shot must have been better than you thought.  That buck should score fairly high, how many points.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 16, 2015)

Good job, brother! Outstanding buck!


----------



## Triple C (Sep 16, 2015)

Great read...Great buck,  congrats brother!!!


----------



## beaulesye10 (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice deer congrats


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 16, 2015)

Fantastic!  What a start to the season.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 16, 2015)

Fine buck! My congrats on taking him!


----------



## Stickman1 (Sep 16, 2015)

That's a keeper!

Congrats


----------



## dpoole (Sep 16, 2015)

congrat again on a awesome buck


----------



## dpoole (Sep 16, 2015)

congrat again on a awesome buck


----------



## Silver Mallard (Sep 16, 2015)

WOW!!!!!!! What an amazing deer.....


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 16, 2015)

I got an adrenaline Rush reading that!  Congrats!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 17, 2015)

Awesome man; congratulations!


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 17, 2015)

Awesome job. Great lookin buck.


----------



## jjy (Sep 17, 2015)

good looking buck, congratulations on a fine kill.


----------

